# Violets of the 60’s



## mongeese (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 14, 2018)

My favorite Stingray color! Pulled mine out this week to ride it!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 14, 2018)

I hear ya. Got my first violet in 66 and am still ridin one.


----------



## Debikeman (Oct 29, 2018)

My purple Scat lol that's what it is !


----------



## Debikeman (Oct 29, 2018)

I have the same bike they are cool!


----------

